# Fischerprüfung Nrw



## shockwave (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die fischerprüfung mehrmals im jahr zu machen? 
Bei uns im kreis werden sie 2 mal gemacht frühjahr und im Herbst

Da ich aufgrund einer op diese Prüfung nicht wahrnehmen kann
Und eigentlich nicht bis ende des jahres warten will 
Wollte ich mal wissen ob es nicht eine Möglichkeit gibt den Schein anders zu bekommen ? :/ 
Habe auch schon in der Umgebung geguckt und die ganzen Termine sind durch bis auf einen da ist die frist fürs anmelden aber auch schon vorbei 

Mfg


----------



## buguyaga (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Nrw*

Hallo,

Ich mache meine Prüfung auch in einem anderen Kreis, da sie viel früher stattfindet als in meinem Kreis. Dazu muss man sich nur eine Ausnahmegenehmigung für 15€ besorgen. Diese habe ich bei der unteren Fischereibehörde bekommen.


----------



## shockwave (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Nrw*

Ja nur leider sind die bei uns in der gesamten gegend schon durch oder die anmeldefristen sind durch :/


----------



## Anglero (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Nrw*

Da hast du leider Pech. Andere Bundesländer scheiden auch aus. Vielleicht lässt das eine oder andere Amt in der "Gegend" wegen der Fristen mit sich reden. Kann ja sein, dass der Andrang nicht so groß ist und die Kassen leer sind.


----------

